# Re: Network Error DNS server failure



## Dreadnaught (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Hi, I would like to know if this thread is still alive, cause I encountered same problem also and I googled it and it leads me here. The other problem was on the TCP error but I fixed it to this: http://www.siteexperts.com/forums/viewConverse.asp?d_id=19664

Now Im having same problem about Network Error (DNS server failure).. This doesnt happen to me in my other PC with same ISP but the difference is in that PC, the TCP/IP is specified and I didnt specify it, maybe the technician and its a shop PC, Now im having prob here in my PC at home with DNS server failure. I know the prob is with the settings and config, so any wizards there wanna help me out. I have same ipconfig/all with the threadstarter but the difference is 

IP Routing Enabled .............. : No
WINS Proxy Enabled ............ : No

since Im only using 1 PC at home with no LAN connection and no router and hub opposite to the PC in my shop. I know the prob is with the config or something cause when I called for the ISP to install a broadband connection here at home, they sent 1 technician to install it and it happens that technician they sent is a noob crap, I saw him didnt even configure the setting just plug modem and run IE and thats it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

FWIW, the routing and WINS settings above are correct for your environment.


----------



## Dreadnaught (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*



johnwill said:


> Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread.
> 
> I've created a new thread for your issue here.
> 
> ...


What specific details should I be posting here, I know all of my rig specs and Im willing to post it all here inorder for you to help me because Im the one in need of help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? Have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Dreadnaught (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Country: Philippines
ISP: Globe or Globe Telecom Innove Communication
Download: 1mbps to 1.2mbps Upload: 350-500kbps
Modem: Prolink ADSL 2+ Modem/router
Connection type: wired

System:
CPU: AMD Athlon X2 3800+ 2.1Ghz
Harddrive: Seagate 80GB SATA 7200rpm
Motherboard: Nforce4M-A v3.0
Soundcard: Intex PCI
Memory: Kingston 1GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-18
PSU: PowerChoice PC-550W
GPU: ATI Radeon Gecube X1550 Pro 512MB

OS: Windows XP Pro SP2
Browser: Internet Explorer 6 / Mozilla Firefox 3.1

Problem: Network Error (tcp_error)

A communication error occurred: "Network is unreachable"
The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.

For assistance, contact your network support team. 

Problem: Network Error (DNS server failure)

CMD:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dreadnaught>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=296ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=298ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=300ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=298ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 296ms, Maximum = 300ms, Average = 298ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Dreadnaught>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=295ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=295ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=298ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=294ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 294ms, Maximum = 298ms, Average = 295ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Dreadnaught>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.4] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
DREADNAU-FFEGPY<00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
DREADNAU-FFEGPY<20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Dreadnaught>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : dreadnau-ffegpy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-21-44-A6-37
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 13, 2008 10:52:13
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 12, 2008 10:52:13
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Dreadnaught>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

That all looks correct, are you saying when you see this configuration that you have a problem? If so, it appears to be beyond the router, perhaps the modem or the ISP has the issue here.


----------



## Dreadnaught (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Yah, I always get those tcp_error and network DNS failure everytime I surf the web, its so annoying. What do u recommend me to do, configure the modem? Or should I get specific IP address to my ISP and configure it in TCP/IP settings and gateways and subnet mask? I sometimes noticed when I play some online games, I get 999 ping to them or no ping at all and this doesnt happen to me before in the previous connection.


----------



## AquariusFX (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

How about using open dns instead of your ISP's DNS?
What do you think johnwill? Would that solve it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

It can't hurt to try OpenDNS.

Follow the instructions at OpenDNS for Windows and configure to use OpenDNS for your DNS server. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## Dreadnaught (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Uhmm, can u explain to me what is OpenDNS and how its works, whats the benefits, is it safe, etc and stuff..


----------



## Dreadnaught (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

I think the prob is with the configurations of the modem/router.. My ISP lends a modem to every client who sign-up to them. Theyll send a guy technician and lend u with a modem monthly and charge it to ur monthly bill. It happens the modem they gave me is a modem/router. Any of u know how to change or configure well the settings of this modem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Truthfully, I suspect it's really the ISP and not anything you have.

To access the router's setup pages, you use the address 192.168.1.1 in the address bar of IE.


----------



## Dreadnaught (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

It has username and password which I dont know. What best can I do for this johnwill? Should I get specific IP address for solid connection. I dont know why the prob is in the ISP where infact its ok in the other connection in my shop which is same ISP as I have right now, the only difference is in shop is multiuser and were using specific IP address in there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

You'll have to give us the exact make/model of the router.


----------



## Dreadnaught (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Prolink ADSL 2+ Modem/router

by the way I sometimes have ping timedout and 25% packet received lost when doing the :
PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Again, this screams ISP issues to me.


----------



## Dreadnaught (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

My modem/router is Prolink H9200.. Can u help me do the config well with this modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

I don't know why you think you need to configure the router, this appears to be an ISP issue.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## Dreadnaught (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Hi johnwill im back again. I would just like to ask, do you know how to specify ports? In some games I play like cod4 and others, its okay not to specify but Im also playing this game garena and I dont get ping or any connection to other players. They have an option though of specifying ports inorder to solve this prob but I dont know what ports im going to use and what ports I have, I dont even know what port is lol. But I have some ideas about it, when I sometimes download in megaupload with this IP address im using right now, I sometimes get error that someone is already using my IP address + port and downloading in megaupload so megaupload gave me an option to use another port so I use myIPaddressort (choices are 80, 800, 8000). When I choose 800, its ok coz 80 is already in use and busy I dont know how the hell this happen but in my previous connection its okay this doesnt happens, maybe you have explanation for this? that my isp is sharing my connection to other clients they have or something.. Some gaming servers I join use ports also which range..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Error DNS server failure*

Here's a tutorial page for port forwarding with that router: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Prolink/H9200/H9200index.htm


----------

